# Drywall Systems



## Mudmasta23 (Oct 6, 2017)

I am constantly formulation new systems for our trade. Anything from framing to finish work and in between. I even go as far as how manpower should be sorted based off of skill and experience. Skim coating systems in my opinion are genius. Could you imagine doing everything by hand? Framing systems and material are also fantastic. If there is anyone out there who also enjoys these sort of conversations or brainstorming session let me know! i am always up from criticism and knowledge sharing!!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Mudmasta23 said:


> I am constantly formulation new systems for our trade. Anything from framing to finish work and in between. I even go as far as how manpower should be sorted based off of skill and experience. Skim coating systems in my opinion are genius. Could you imagine doing everything by hand? Framing systems and material are also fantastic. If there is anyone out there who also enjoys these sort of conversations or brainstorming session let me know! i am always up from criticism and knowledge sharing!!!


Can you give us a hint of the new systems you are in the process of inventing? I like new stuff too.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All the best, And good luck.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudmasta23 said:


> I am constantly formulation new systems for our trade. Anything from framing to finish work and in between. I even go as far as how manpower should be sorted based off of skill and experience. Skim coating systems in my opinion are genius. Could you imagine doing everything by hand? Framing systems and material are also fantastic. If there is anyone out there who also enjoys these sort of conversations or brainstorming session let me know! i am always up from criticism and knowledge sharing!!!




You have brains in your head, shoes on your feet. You can steer yourself any direction you choose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

